# Sucht



## Tymion (16. März 2009)

Guten Morgen Liebe Leserinnen und Leser,

Neulich habe ich im Fernsehen (jaja schon unten durch ich weiß^^) auf Galileo einen Beitrag zu dem Amok Lauf gesehen.
Da ging es unter anderen auch um einen Spieler, der zwar normal seine Ausbildung macht, aber nebenbei 6-8 Std Täglich Computer (CS etc.) spielt, am Wochenende sogar bis zu 15 Stunden.
Galileo ist dann mit der besagten Person zu einem Forscher gegangen und haben den Forscher prüfen lassen, ob der Junge Süchtig sei. Das Ergebnis: Nicht süchtig, da sich der Junge noch sozial mit anderen im Realen Leben trifft, und sich nicht abkoppelt. Er galt nur als "Gefährdet".

Andererseits sollte ich für eine PowerPoint Präsentation einmal herraus suchen, ob ich (Präsentation über World of Warcraft) Süchtig bin, bzw. ab wann man Süchtig ist oder Gefahr läuft es zu werden.
Dafür war ich auf einer Seite von einem Forschungs Institut, das gesagt hat, wer länger als 4 Std am Tag Computer spielt ist Süchtig, da er keine Alternativen sieht, seinen Alltag zu gestalten.

Also ist von Seiten der Forschung, wieder einmal, keine Klare Definition oder Aussage gegeben.

Jetzt wollte ich gerne mal wissen, was für euch Sucht ist, und ab wann ihr jemand als "Süchtig" bezeichnet.

Sucht:
Ich denke jemand ist "Süchtig" wenn er ohne das Spiel, die Zigaretten, den Alkohol etc., naja nicht unbedingt nich Leben kann, aber der sich zumindest ein Leben ohne nicht vorstellen kann, und es deshalb auch gar nicht ohne versuchen möchte.

Süchtig ist demnach Jemand, der unabhängig seiner Spiel Zeit oder seines Konsums nicht mehr Aufhören kann, oder möchte.
Wobei ich bei dem oben genannten Fall von 8 Stunden täglich unter der Woche und 14-15 Stunden am Wochenende schon von Sucht reden würde. Vielleicht sagt derjenige: "Ich kann immer aufhören, aber warum sollte ich, es macht ja Spaß", aber bei so exsessiven Spielen würde ich mir schon Gedanken über mein Leben machen, ob ich nicht etwas Falsch gemacht habe, oder Falsch mache und was ich daran Ändern kann.

Ich hoffe das Thema artet hier nich zu sehr aus und ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Grüße Tymion

PS: Laut Forschungs Institut meiner PPP galt ich als Süchtig. 
Während der Schul Zeit 4 Stunden am Tag zu spielen war zu der Zeit nicht wirklich schwer^^ Für die Schule lernen braucht man ja nicht, kommt auch so durch und Hausaufgaben gabs bei mir auch nicht...bin jetzt in der Ausbildung und meine Einstellung hat sich geändert, hab sowieso weniger Zeit und Spiele halt nur noch wenn ich Lust drauf habe eventuell mal 2 Stunden. Durchschnittliche Spielzeit die Woche kommt vielleicht auf 10 Stunden. Manchmal frage ich mich heute noch, wie ich soviel Zeit für ein Spiel Opfern kann/konnte.


----------



## Natsumee (16. März 2009)

sucht ist es dann wen du davon weg kommen willst es aber net schaffst 

halt irgendwie vllt?


----------



## J3st3r (16. März 2009)

*hüstel*
ob du mir deine ppp mal schicken könntest??
und die unterlagen dazu?
brauch ich für msa Xd

btt:
ich denke, solange man sich mit freunden trifft, sich mit den eltern gut versteht und auch ansonsten ein geregeltes sozial und privatleben hat, kann man spielen soviel man will
kritisch wirds wenn man den pc über freunde usw. stellt.


----------



## Schranzman (16. März 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> ich denke, solange man sich mit freunden trifft, sich mit den eltern gut versteht und auch ansonsten ein geregeltes sozial und privatleben hat, kann man spielen soviel man will
> kritisch wirds wenn man den pc über freunde usw. stellt.



jo das wäre für mich selber auch der Punkt an dem ich zu meinen Kumpels gesagt hab "wenns so weit kommt macht was, egal was, aber bringt mich weg davon"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (16. März 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> ich denke, solange man sich mit freunden trifft, sich mit den eltern gut versteht und auch ansonsten ein geregeltes sozial und privatleben hat, kann man spielen soviel man will
> kritisch wirds wenn man den pc über freunde usw. stellt.


Der Meinung stimme ich zum Teil zu - das mit der Zeit, es gibt sicherlich auch Personen, die mehr als 15 Stunden am Tag spielen, und somit nie ganz ausgeschlafen sind (wegen Arbeit, Schule, etc.)


----------



## Lord Aresius (16. März 2009)

Jeder ist nach irgendwas süchtig............ kannst 1000 Dinge aufzählen....... diese ganze Suchtgelaber geht mir langsam sowas von auf den Nerv....... als wenn es nichts wichtigeres gibt.

Wenn wer meint, er muß WoW 24 Stunden täglich, soll er das tun.
Wenn wer meint, er muß jeden Tag mindestens 5 Schachteln Zigaretten rauchen, soll er das tun.
Wenn wer meint, er muß jeden Tag mindestens 3 Flaschen Whiskey saufen, soll er das tun.
Wenn wer meint, er muß jeden Tag 3 Pizzen essen, soll er das tun.
Wenn wer meint, er braucht jeden Tag 10 mal Sex mit Freundin/Freund, soll er das tun

usw.

*zur Freundin fahr* *lol*


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. März 2009)

Oh gott ich hab festgestellt das ich der übeslte suchti bin -.-

ich esse bestimmt 2-4 Schüsseln Cornflakes am Tag = Cornflakessüchtig
Ich trinke bestimmt 4 oder mehr Cappucino am Tag = Cappucino süchtig.
Ich putze mir 2 mal am tag die Zähne. = Zahnputzsüchtig
Ich schlafe mindestens 6 std am Tag/Nacht =schlafsüchtig
Ich streichel öfters am tag meine Katze = Streichelsüchtig
Ich geh bestimmt 3 mal am Tag aufs Klo = Klosüchtig
Ich geh Regelmässig einkaufen = Einkaufssüchtig
Ich telefoniere gern mit freunden = Telefonsüchtig

Sorry aber das Thema is ja mal wieder klar.
Csu will Killerspiele verbieten.Wie jedes mal.
Wieso sucht man eigentlich immer Gründe die total hirnrissig sind.
Schuld ist für mich einzig und allein der Vater der die Pistole unabgeschlossen aufm Nachttisch liegen lassen hat.
ALso sollten eher Sportschützen bestraft werden und nicht irgendwelche Leute die gar nix dafür können.

LG Paci


----------



## Frostnova (16. März 2009)

hört doch endlich mit dem scheiss auf. ist das nicht schon genug durchgekaut worden hier? es gibt doch schon tonnen and threads über dieses thema.......

ich geb einen scheiss auf das was andere sagen und auch die gesellschaft war mir schon immer egal. ich lebe mein leben und nicht wie es andere gerne hätten, nur weil es bequemer ist.......


----------



## Sinthorix (16. März 2009)

für mich ist man WoW süchtig,

wenn man das RL Hintenranstellt,

Klaar ich raid ja auch und soo und stell mir mein RL Teilweise um
dass ich 4h zeit habe.

Aber wenn jemand dann RL Termine absagt, nur damit er dann Spielen kann
nenn ich Süchtig.



Ich selber spiel gerne, viel WoW, bezeichne mich abr nicht als Süchtig.


----------



## Junisa (16. März 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Oh gott ich hab festgestellt das ich der übeslte suchti bin -.-
> 
> ich esse bestimmt 2-4 Schüsseln Cornflakes am Tag = Cornflakessüchtig
> Ich trinke bestimmt 4 oder mehr Cappucino am Tag = Cappucino süchtig.
> ...



/signed

Sucht hängt nur von der Akzeptanz der Gesellschaft ab


----------



## Lord Aresius (16. März 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich putze mir 2 mal am tag die Zähne. = Zahnputzsüchtig
> ....



ich putze mir die Zähne dreimal am Tag..... bin ich jetzt krank ??  O.o


----------



## Ricardo34 (16. März 2009)

@frostnova. hast ja ne tolle einstellung wenn du sagst, dass dir die Gesellschaft egal ist.


----------



## Mardoo (16. März 2009)

ich spiele pro tag ca. 10 Stunden WoW oder CS, und ich bin nicht süchtig, ich wohne nur in einem kaff wo man NICHTS anderes machen kann ohne gross geld auszugeben -.- daher is der PC Billiger und es macht doch spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sags ma so; besser als rauchen, kiffen oder harte drogen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil vom pc wirst du, so denke ich, nur psychisch abhängig.
Wenn ich Geld hätte würde ich keine Minute mehr am PC hocken, aber ich hab keins...daher bleiben mir nicht viel optionen meine Freizeit zu gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternativen zum PC:

-Sex mit Freundin (wird irgendwann auch langweilig?)
-Saufen (TEUER)
-Sich Bekiffen (auch teuer)
-Freunde treffen (Ich freunde mich ned mit Emos oder Hiphopern an)
-Kino gehn (Ja super, 2-3 mal im Monat ne beschäftigung)
-TV (fang ned damit an..... da kommt nur gehirnbehindernde Scheisse)
-Musik machen (nach 2 Stunden auch langweilig)

was bleibt dann noch was man machen könnte? Dort/Stadt ohne richtige Möglichkeiten seine Freizeit zu gestalten? riiichtig, PC gammeln! ;> Ich sehe keine alternativen, bin ich jetz süchtig?


----------



## Marienkaefer (16. März 2009)

Ich glaube das ist von Mensch zu Mensch anders.

Z.B.
Ich spiele unter der Woche ca. 1-3 Stunden WoW am Tag - was ja auch nicht wirklich wenig ist.
Am Wochenende ist das unterschiedlich, kommt drauf an ob was ansteht oder nicht.
Ich freu mich auch immer aufs spielen und spiel auch sehr gerne.
Jetzt hab ich eine Woche nicht gespielt da ich die Möglichkeit nicht dazu hatte und habe so gut wie gar nicht an das Spiel gedacht.

Was ich damit sagen möchte ...
Ich glaube nicht das Sucht von der Zeit die man vorm PC sitzt abhängt...
Sondern eher davon, wie man sich ohne dem Spiel verhält.


----------



## Frostnova (16. März 2009)

Ricardo34 schrieb:


> @frostnova. hast ja ne tolle einstellung wenn du sagst, dass dir die Gesellschaft egal ist.



und das schon seit über 10 jahren, hat also nix mit mmorpg´s o.ä. zu tun
aber ich zieh da niemanden mit rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. März 2009)

Achja falls die gesetze wirklich geändert werden sollten hier ein Vordruck für das Ganze Forum.


An
Bayerisches Staatsministerium der Justiz
Justizpalast
80335 München
Fax: 089 / 5597-2322
Email: poststelle@stmj.bayern.de
Präventive Selbstanzeige
Sehr geehrte Frau Staatsministerin Dr. Beate Merk, sehr geehrter Herr Staatsminister Dr. Günther Beckstein
Wie ich einem Online Nachrichten Magazin entnehmen musste, beabsichtigen Sie den Paragraphen 131 des Strafgesetzbuchs (StG wie folgt zu ändern:
"Wer Computerspiele, die es den Spielern als Haupt- oder Nebenzweck ermöglichen, eine grausame oder die Menschenwürde verletzende Gewalttätigkeit gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen auszuüben, verbreitet, [...] herstellt, bezieht, liefert [...], wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder Geldstrafe bestraft." (Spiegel Online vom 05.12.06 – „Beckstein prescht mit Killerspiel-Gesetzesplan vor“)
Als guter Staatsbürger halte ich es daher für meine Pflicht, Sie über folgenden Sachverhalt zu informieren. Ich spiele Killerspiele und habe solche bezogen! Ich bin daher eine Gefahr für diese Gesellschaft und da Selbsterkenntnis bekanntlich der erste Schritt auf dem Weg der Besserung ist und der frühe Vogel den Wurm fängt, ergreife ich mit dieser präventiven Selbstanzeige die Initiative, bevor Sie es tun müssen. Gerne hätte ich mich weiter hinter meinem Computerbildschirm versteckt und mein schändliches Verhalten durch die Ermittlungsbehörden aufdecken lassen. Leider ist der bayrische und der bundesweite staatliche Überwachungsapparat noch nicht so weit ausgebaut wie von der CSU so großzügig und vorausschauend geplant, so dass ich nicht mit bestimmter Sicherheit davon ausgehen kann, dass mein „prä-kriminelles“ Verhalten rechtzeitig aufgedeckt und im Keim erstickt werden kann. Sie lassen mir somit keine andere Wahl!
Um weiteren Schaden von mir und meinen Mitbürgern von vorn herein abzuwenden, begebe ich mich gerne schon jetzt in eine Besserungsanstalt oder ein Zuchthaus Ihrer Wahl, um den schädlichen Einflüssen durch Killerspiele zu entgehen - gerne auch bei Wasser und Brot (Gammelfleisch hatte ich bereits genug). Nachdem ich mich zu diesem mutigen Schritt entschlossen habe, hoffe ich, dass Sie mich auf dem Weg der Besserung mit der Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellten staatlichen Macht begleiten.
Herzlichst
Ort, Datum Unterschrift
Zur Information für die Strafverfolgungsbehörden
Vorname:
Nachname:
Straße:
PLZ:
Stadt:
Telefon:
Gewünschter Termin für den Abtransport durch die Strafvollzugsbehörden:


----------



## Mardoo (16. März 2009)

Frostnova schrieb:


> und das schon seit über 10 jahren, hat also nix mit mmorpg´s o.ä. zu tun
> aber ich zieh da niemanden mit rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich seit über 21 Jahren, also seitdem ich lebe ;>


----------



## Copernicus (16. März 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> ich putze mir die Zähne dreimal am Tag..... bin ich jetzt krank ??  O.o




Du lügst...

das selbe wollte & hätte ich jetz auch geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (16. März 2009)

Sucht wird (nach meiner Erfahrung) meist mit 2 Symptomen diagnostiziert: Kontrollverlust und Entzugserscheinungen. Jemand der nur 30 Mn. am Tag zockt kann süchtig sein, jemand der seine gesamte Freizeit in dem Spiel verbringt kann genausogut nciht süchtig sein. Wichtig ist auch, dass kein Süchtiger selbst erkennt, dass er süchtig ist, das ist ein Teil des Kontrollverlusts. Auch Selbsttest bringen da normalerweise nichts.

Will man feststelle, ob jemand aus dem näheren Umfeld süchtig ist, kann man einige Fragen beantworten. Die bieten aber nur einen groben Hinweis, keine Diagnose!
z.B.

- Wird das Suchtobjekt geleugnet
- Werden Ausreden geliefert, wenn auf das Suchtobjekt angesprochen wird
- Wird jede Gelegenheit genutzt, das Suchtobjekt wahrzunehmen
- Ist eine Entwicklung Weg von anderen, vormals genossenen Beschäftigungen hin zum Suchtobjekt fesstellbar
- Wird auf Entzug körperlich reagiert

Werden diese Fragen teilweise mit Ja beantwortet, deutet das zumindest mal auf eine Suchtgefahr hin. Eine tatsächliche Diagnose kann allerding nur ein auf dem Gebiet erfahrener Psychologe stellen.


----------



## Ligyron (16. März 2009)

man kann sucht nicht konkret definieren, in den usa ist zwar die genetik gerade ganz hoch im trend und manche behaupten sie haben das so genannte "suchtgen" gefunden, aber wenn es so etwas gibt, dann würde es aus mehreren genen bestehen, daher fällt das schon mal aus. es gibt ein so genanntes klaviermodell (nach gerald koller) dieses funktioniert so, dass man sich überlegt was man für aktivitäten macht um sich zu beruhigen, dass einem nicht langweilig wird, so etwas in der art und auf jeder taste steht so eine beschäftigung und je mehr man hat umso "gesünder" ist man, bzw. umso weniger gefährdet süchtig zu werden und wenn nur mehr eine taste wirklich überbleibt ist man stark süchtig.


----------



## Shaddarim (16. März 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> ALso sollten eher Sportschützen bestraft werden und nicht irgendwelche Leute die gar nix dafür können.
> 
> LG Paci



Also ich bin Sportschütze und ich find das auf gut deutsch gesagt echt Sche***e von dir einfach alle Leute unter einen Hut zu stecken. Mit meiner Waffe kann man unter Umständen auch Menschen töten (Bogen). Muss ich sie deswegen verstecken, wegschließen oder mein Hobby aufgeben nur weil von 100.000 Leuten ein einziger nicht mit seinem Leben klarkommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich finde nicht, denn ich denke die Leute, die an eine waffe kommen wollen, die kommen auch an eine ran.

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Bögen sind nicht verschlusspflichtig und ich muss keinen Waffenschrank dafür haben.


Greetz

Shaddar


----------



## Aybo (16. März 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Achja falls die gesetze wirklich geändert werden sollten hier ein Vordruck für das Ganze Forum.
> .
> .
> .
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   made my day   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. März 2009)

Shaddarim schrieb:


> Also ich bin Sportschütze und ich find das auf gut deutsch gesagt echt Sche***e von dir einfach alle Leute unter einen Hut zu stecken. Mit meiner Waffe kann man unter Umständen auch Menschen töten (Bogen). Muss ich sie deswegen verstecken, wegschließen oder mein Hobby aufgeben nur weil von 100.000 Leuten ein einziger nicht mit seinem Leben klarkommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1.) wir werden auch alle unter einen Hut gesteckt also nicht viel besser
2.) Wir töten Virtuell.Oder hast du schonmal jemand gesehen der mit ner Maus Amok läuft.
3.) Ich habe nix gegen Sportschützen aber es war nun mal der Fehler des Vaters.Wenn er die Waffe hätte eingeschlossen wären vllt 16 Leute noch am Leben.Ich sage ja nicht von aufgeben aber wenn es so Abläuft sollen die Waffen beim Schiessverein bzw in der Vereinshütte bleiben.Zu hause darfst du das eh nicht benutzen....
4.) Will ich sehn wie du es schaffst mit Pfeil und Bogen Amok zu Laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja ich kenne auch Sportbögen)


----------



## realten (16. März 2009)

Na Mädels sind wir da mal wieder ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen ? Es geht NICHT um Sportschützen. Ich bin so froh dass ich lesen kann.

Es sucht jemand nach einer klaren Definition für Sucht bzw. Abhängigkeit und er findet sie hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abh%C3%A4ngigkeit_(Medizin)


----------



## Chaniqua (16. März 2009)

Ich stell mal ne Frage in den Raum:

Ab wann ist ein Hobby eine Sucht??

Ich sag schon lange, dass mein Hobby Computerspielen ist. Ich hab schon als 8jähriger mit den ersten Nintendo Donkey Kong gespielt, hatte nen C64, dann nen Atari bis hin nun zu meinem jetzigen PC. Das Spielen hat sich sofern geändert, dass ich nicht mehr alleine spiele. Ich bin via TS mit anderen am kommunizieren und wir haben zusammen Spass, was ja bei früheren PC spielen ned so einfach war. 

Ich zocke ca. 4-6 Stunden täglich, am Weekend je nach dem.

Bin 36 Jahre alt, hab einen gutbezahlten verantwortungsvollen Job, hab nen 12jährigen Sohn. BIN ICH NUN SÜCHTIG?? Denke nicht.

Für mich ist WoW ein HOBBY nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Will nicht wissen wie viele Leute MEHR Zeit in ihr Hobby stecken als ich.

Wichtig ist das RL nicht zu vergessen, weiterhin seine Sozialen Kontakte pflegen usw. 

Darum das ganze auf ein Spiel zu fokussieren find ich nicht richtig. Es kommt nicht auf das SPiel an, sondern nur auf den Spieler, meine Meinung!


----------



## Blessworth (16. März 2009)

Achja... wieder ein Amokläufer, wieder Tote, wieder hatte er einen PC, wieder fand man darauf ein Spiel, bei dem man Pixelhaufen, die wie Menschen aussehen, töten KANN...

Und das führt uns wieder einmal zu einer Diskussion über Abhängigkeit. 

Die kurze Version: Wer 6 Stunden am Tag WoW / CS / SuperMario oder was auch immer spielt, ist nicht zwangsläufig abhängig. Ob ich ein Hobby über meine anderen Hobbys stelle oder nicht, zeugt nicht davon, dass ich ohne dieses Hobby nicht mehr leben kann oder will oder ein Leben ohne dieses Hobby mit abhängigkeitsdefinierenden Symptomen einhergeht. Gut, ich gebe zu, so kurz war das gar nicht...

Um eine Abhängigkeit nachzuweisen müssen mehrere Faktoren zusammenwirken. Ein Symptom ist das Übermaß des Konsums. Aber ohne (zb.) körperliche Entzugserscheinungen oder der Inkaufnahme schwerwiegender Konsequenzen ist keine Abhängigkeit gegeben.

Einige angeführte Gegenargumente mögen etwas kindisch wirken, spiegeln aber die in gewisser Weise (mehr oder weniger) die Lächerlichkeit der "Sucht-Vorwürfe" wider. Jemand, der 8 Stunden am Tag (nicht beruflich) Sport betreibt, wird allgemein wohl kaum als abhängig bezeichnet werden - ganz im Gegenteil sogar. Man wird ihn auf die andere Seite der Skala stellen (gesund/sportlich ----- krank/süchtig). Das Hauptproblem dürfte wohl die noch nicht vorhandene, allgemeine Akzeptanz von Computerspielen sein. Das sollte sich allerdings spätestens mit der übernächsten Generation erledigt haben, wenn nämlich die Computerfreaks von gestern die ältere Bevölkerung und die "Süchtigen" von heute die Gesellschaft des mittleren Alters bilden. Dann nämlich wird es normal sein, den Grossteil des Tages am Computer zu verbringen und es muss ein neuer Sündenbock gefunden werden. Comics, Rockmusik und Computerspiele werden in dafür nicht mehr herhalten können...


----------



## Noriah (16. März 2009)

Wenn man in der Zeit in der man nicht Spielt ständig an das Spiel denken muss und im Kopf nur noch eine Frage umherschwirrt....wann kann ich wieder Spielen.    

Das ist für mich Sucht.


----------



## Kalle1978 (16. März 2009)

Einfach ist es wirklich nicht. Ich will jetzt aufhören. Möchte aber schon sehen wie Ulduar ist.
Mein Fazit: Ich werde aufhören oder nicht, das wird sich zeigen. ^^
Die 2 Wochen die ich jetzt nicht gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Außer Menschenrennen, das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen) habe ich viele Sachen gemacht, die ich vorher wenig bis garnicht gemacht habe. Allerdings ist mir auch aufgefallen, daß ich viel mehr zeit zum TV schauen oder rumgammeln habe.


----------



## Frostnova (16. März 2009)

Blessworth schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem dürfte wohl die noch nicht vorhandene, allgemeine Akzeptanz von Computerspielen sein. Das sollte sich allerdings spätestens mit der übernächsten Generation erledigt haben, wenn nämlich die Computerfreaks von gestern die ältere Bevölkerung und die "Süchtigen" von heute die Gesellschaft des mittleren Alters bilden. Dann nämlich wird es normal sein, den Grossteil des Tages am Computer zu verbringen und es muss ein neuer Sündenbock gefunden werden. Comics, Rockmusik und Computerspiele werden in dafür nicht mehr herhalten können...



ich bin in keinster weise gläubig, aber hierzu sag ich AMEN

das i-net hat eine neue generation geschaffen und damit kommt die gesellschaft nicht oder nur teilweise klar :-/


----------



## Maladin (16. März 2009)

Interessant wie diese Themen immer in dem gleichen Unterforum erstellt werden.

Ich habe es nach Gott & die Welt verschoben.

/wink maladin


----------



## Noriah (16. März 2009)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir auch aufgefallen, daß ich viel mehr zeit zum TV schauen oder rumgammeln habe.



tue mir einen gefallen stopfe das Zeitloch nicht in dem du gammelst oder Tv schaust beschäftige dich mit was sinvollen sonst verfällst du aus Langeweile irgenwann wieder in einen Zustand wo du denkst...ob ich jetzt nur gammel oder WoW zocke das ist ja mal egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe mal ich habe nix falsch verstanden


----------



## Konov (16. März 2009)

Ich denke die ultimative Definition von Sucht wurde hier bereits mehrfach gegeben:

Süchtig ist, wer seine Sucht bzw. das Suchtobjekt über die anderen Dinge des alltäglichen Lebens (Job, Familie, Freunde, sonstige Hobbys) stellt.
Wer die gesunde Balance zwischen den genannten Dingen hält, ist auch nicht süchtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muahdib (16. März 2009)

Da ich in den Urlaub fahren kann und dort ohne PC auskomme über mehr als 2 Wochen denk ich ist 
Sucht recht realtiv . Wenn man persönlich keine bessere Freizeitgestaltung kennt ... 
Fernsehen ist bedeutend stupider und weniger kreativ . So ist der PC noch eine angemessene Methode
was zu erleben . In der heutigen Zeit des Internets und der Boomenden Multiplayerspiele sogar 
Kontaktfreudiger als die Glotze . Ein PC schränkt sicherlich die möglichkeiten der realen Kontakte ein
aber er fördert halt andere .

Die Frage bleibt eigentlich spielst man nur ein Spiel oder mehrere .. wenn man nur eines spielen würde
könnte man es wieder als Sucht bezeichnen . Aber ich denke selbst es gibt wenige Leute die nur ein
einziges Spiel oder Spielegruppe aka Gewaltspiele ( was ja in der heutigen Zeit schon Sudoku ist ^^ )
spielt . So eingeengt sind aber die wenigsten Computernutzer . Ich selber spiele neben WoW noch
andere RPG´s auch Pen & Paper z.b. aber auch mal eine Golfsimulation oder ein Rennspiel .

Viele Politiker und auch Wissenschaftler und auch die Medien betrachten Computerspiele als alleinstehendes
Problem an vergessen dabei aber ihre eigene Macht und ihre eigene Verantwortung gegenüber der
Bevölkerung . Leider wird die schulische Bildung stark vernachlässigt . Die Gesetze schützen die 
Kinder mehr als das sie sie an ihre Pflichten erinnert . Eltern nehmen sich weniger Zeit für ihren 
Nachwuchs um einen guten Grundstein zu legen Regeln Ettikette und auch Anstand zu erlernen .
Viele Kinder werden halt an die Glotze oder an den PC/Videokonsole abgeschoben . Dort ist der erste 
Anlaufpunkt den man mal nachgehen sollte . Da Bildung ein Langwieriger Prozess ist und nicht wie
ein Gesetz schnell realisiert werden kann nimmt man lieber den "einfacheren" Umweg über das 
Verbieten von Spielen und das abstempeln von Spielern als potentielle Mörder . 

Der jüngste Fall hat doch auch gezeigt das viele Falschinformationen verstreut worden sind daher ist
die Glaubwürdigkeit der Presse und der Staatsorgane nicht wirklich gegeben . Anderweitig stellt sich
mir bei dem Fall die Frage wie kann ein Schützenvereinsmitglied so viele Waffen und Munition daheim
haben und auch noch Teilweise offen Zugänglich . Wie sagt da ein Spruch so schön Vertrauen ist gut
Kontrolle ist besser .

Leider wird es immer weiter so bleiben das die Politik in diesem Fall versagt da sie die falschen
Symptome jagt . Jeder Internetnutzer weis das er an die Sachen kommen tut egal ob sie verboten
sind zu verkaufen und oder zu besitzen . 

Es ist halt schwerer den Menschen die Verantwortung Pflicht und auch die Möglichkeiten zu geben
die Kinder wirklich zu erziehen so das sie genügend Wertvorstellung und Respekt bekommen .

Ich kenne sowas noch aus meiner Schulzeit die wohl noch etwas anders war ...auch wenn viele
meinen der Osten war bescheiden . Aber wir haben noch Respekt vor den Schülern der oberen
Stufen gehabt . Kurze Zeit später wo man selber 11-12 Klasse war rüpelten die "kleinen" rum 
pöpelten an . Dort hat man schon gemerkt wie wenig Zeit die Eltern für ihre Kinder aufgebracht
haben . Ob es nun an der eigenen Jobsituation lag am nicht vorhandenen Berufsleben oder
am zu stressigen Berufsleben wer weis das genau . Aber genau das Familiäre Umfeld ist das
was einem am meisten Prägt ... danach erst die Schule und dann all die anderen kleinen
dinge im Leben .

So und um wieder auf die Sucht zurückzukommen . Auch dort liegt die anfängliche Kontrolle bei 
den Eltern . Leider wissen die wenigsten was sie ihrem Kind so schenken kennen den Inhalt
des Spieles nicht oder wollen einfach ihre Ruhe dabei haben . Als Eltern hat man aber die
Pflicht sich darüber zu informieren was das Kind tut . Denn man hat auch die Möglichkeit
Weisend oder Bestimmend drauf einzuwirken . Und damit liegt auch die erste Suchterkennung
in Elternhand .

Problem ist aber auch das viele Kinder bewusst daheim in die Suchtgefahr begeben werden 
weil man Angst vor den Sexuellen Straftätern hat . Wieder ein Problem was auf Computer 
und Fernsehsucht einwirkt . 

Somit liegt das Suchtproblem nicht alleine beim Ausübenden der Spiele sondern auch im
gesamten Umfeld ...


----------



## Raaandy (16. März 2009)

mein vorposter hats auf den punkt gebracht.

das internet ist ein von dem staat nicht zu kontrolierender anlaufpunkt für alles was der mensch braucht/nicht braucht.

so nun zum thema sucht:

jeder mensch ist anderst und daher ist auch von mensch zu mensch abzuwägen ob er süchtig ist oder nicht.

ich kann heute sagen damals war ich süchtig, aber ich hab auch damals offen zugegeben als mein bruder zu mir sagte du bist danach süchtig wie ich nach zigaretten.. und ja das war so.

es gibt viele schattenseiten von mmorpgs gerade die sucht.

das wichtigste ist das umfeld die sozialen kontakte und wichtig ist auch immer zu begreifen das man da alleine nicht rauskommt.


----------



## b1ubb (16. März 2009)

Sucht ist unterschiedlich.

Eine Zigaretten Sucht ist etwas ganz anderes als eine Spielsucht.
Bei der Zigarette, ist die beteiligte Person nach etwas süchtig, das sein Körper aktiv beruhigt oder was auch immer es bei manchen Personen auslöst.

Bei einer Spielsucht, kann die betroffene Person nicht mehr unterscheiden ob es real oder unreal ist.
Bei WoW ist dies schwer zu glauben, da es eher ein Fantasy Spiel ist. Es wird wenig Menschen auf dieser Erde geben, die sich 
eventuell genauso kleiden wie sie in WoW angezogen sind usw.

Bei Counter Strike oder anderen beliebte Egoshooter ist dies einfacher.
Die süchtigen, können hier nicht mehr entscheiden ob Sie jetzt wirklich jemand schaden zufügen oder nicht.
Bzw sind sich dessen was sie angetan haben nicht bewusst.

Dies ist halt meine Meinung. Es wird aber wahrscheinlich 7593857893 Theorien geben zu diesem Thema.
Wirklich beschreiben, könnten das nur die wirklich süchtigen. Aber wer gibt dies schon freiwillig zu?


----------



## Tymion (16. März 2009)

Wenn manche das in den falschen Hals bekommen haben tut mir das Leid.

Um es nochmal bissl klarer zu Sagen, es geht hier nicht um den Amok Lauf etc.. Durch diesen Amok Lauf wurde diese Dokumentation gezeigt, durch die ich mich gefragt habe, wie andere das Wort Sucht interpretieren oder verstehen. Die Definition eines anderen Institutes hatte ich ja schon.
Das Killerspiele verboten werden sollen ist zwar quatsch, aber das zB der erste Amok Läufer seine Idee von so einem Spiel hat, ist naheliegend. Wer den Tag 8 Stunden Pokemon spielt kommt nicht auf die Idee mit ner Pumpgun in die Schule zu laufen und "aufzuräumen" aber das nur nebenbei.

Das Problem mit der Definition: "Süchtig ist, wer nicht aufhören kann" ist leider ein bisschen müßig, weil jeden, der eventuell Süchtig ist, und den man darauf anspricht wird so antworten und die Gegenfrage stellen, warum er aufhören solle, ist ja noch nichts schlimmes dadurch passiert.
Das selbe mit der Pauschalisierung: Nicht jeder der so und so lange spielt, oder so und so viel Raucht ist Süchtig. Aber ab einem bestimmten Grad sollte man sich schon Sorgen machen.
Die Extrem Konsumenten werden aber nicht von selbst Sagen: "Coole Sache, ich versuch ma eine Woche ohne auszukommen, um zu sehen ob ich Süchtig bin".
Alles in allem ein breit gefächertes Thema, bei dem jeder Selbst die Grenzen zieht.


----------



## Blessworth (16. März 2009)

Nachtrag...
Bei uns in Österreich hat ein namhafter Politiker (namhaft, nicht mit "gut" oder "seriös" assoziieren!) gemeint, man dürfe 400.000 (ich glaube, diese Zahl hat er genannt) Jäger und Sportschützen nicht kriminalisieren, daher wäre er gegen eine Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes. Eine Einschränkung im Bezug auf "Killerspiele" halte er aber für diskussionswürdig...

Ja, ich weiss: "nicht Waffen töten Menschen - Menschen töten Menschen". Daher gebe ich dem Vater des letzten Amokläufers keine intentionelle Mitschuld am Verbrechen seines Sohnes - der Sohn hätte die Waffe ja liegen lassen können. Da der Vater mit seinem Leichtsinn die Tat des Sohnes ermöglicht hat, gibt ihm trotzdem eine Teilschuld, denn das Verbrechen hätte zumindest nicht zum selben Zeitpunkt stattgefunden, vielleicht auch gar nicht. (Der Sohn hätte einen wesentlich grösseren Aufwand betreiben müssen, um an eine Waffe zu gelangen - das setzt eine gewisse Planung der Tat voraus. Dass der Sohn allerdings ein gewaltiges Problem hatte, daran ändern diese Umstände nichts.)

Diese Einstellung (ich bin wieder bei unserem Politiker, dessen diesbezüglichen Gedankengänge sicher jenen des einen oder anderen deutschen Politikers entsprechen) schockt mich.
Er will zwar Waffenbesitzer nicht kriminalisieren (das will ich auch nicht), Spieler von "Killerspielen" jedoch schon?

Wird Computerspielern wieder einmal die Unfähigkeit, zwischen Pixeln und Lebewesen zu unterscheiden, vorgeworfen? Müsste man nicht Angst haben, dass SuperMarioBros-Spieler Vögeln auf den Kopf hüpfen? Oder DonkeyKong-Spielern den Eintritt in Tiergärten verwehren? ResidentEvil-Spielern der Friedhöfe verweisen? Und Spiderman-Spieler anketten, um zu verhindern, dass sie auf Gebäuden herumklettern?

Aber die Problematik im Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis zu suchen, darauf kommt man nicht so schnell - oder besser: man sagt es nicht, denn "Killerspiele" spielen sowieso nur Jugendliche - wenn man aber mit Erziehung oder der Vernachlässigung elterlicher Pflichten kommt, könnte man ja riskieren, deren Stimme im nächsten Wahlkampf zu verlieren... oder schlimmer: diese Eltern nehmen sich das zu Herzen, ein Elternteil gibt seinen Job auf und die Kaufkraft sinkt. Panik!


----------



## mephistostraum (16. März 2009)

Ach, wie ich solche Themen liebe, da kommt doch wieder mein Beruf durch.


Zitat:

Bin 36 Jahre alt, hab einen gutbezahlten verantwortungsvollen Job, hab nen 12jährigen Sohn. BIN ICH NUN SÜCHTIG?? Denke nicht.


Dazu folgende Feststellung:

Frage nie einen Trinker, ob er trinkt. Natürlich tut er es nicht. Selbstverleumdung und Relativierung sind auch Zeichen von Sucht. Hier schreibt Wiki:

Sie reichen von der Verleugnung über die Projektion (das eigene Problem wird anderen „übergestülpt“) bis hin zur Rationalisierung (Erstellen geflunkelter Rechtfertigungen für das eigene Tun). 


Dennoch und das macht es doch so schwierig. Nicht jeder der WOW lange spielt ist süchtig. Aber nie werden die Süchtigen sagen, sie seien süchtig. Meistens ist es eher die Familie, die Freunde, die Veränderungen wahrnehmen.

Von daher finde ich es stets merkwürdig, wenn jemand sagt er sei nicht süchtig, mich machen solche Äußerungen immer skeptisch. Ich selber spiele in der woche wohl 20-25 Stunden. Ich finde das schon viel. ob ich nun süchtig bin, hängt dann von vielen anderen Aspekten ab. Ich selber mag das Spiel und dennoch ist es viel zeit.


Für mich ist WoW ein HOBBY nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Aber auch ein Hobby kann süchtig machen. Es ist nicht die Dauer und nicht ob Hobby oder Beruf, sondern vereinfacht gesagt, was man dafür weg lässt. Die Frage also ist auch, was könnte man mit diesen vielen Stunden sonst anfangen? Und eines ist doch völlig klar, sich mit Leuten im TS zu treffen ist wundervoll, aber es ist doch ganz anders als Leute RL zu treffen. Im Internet kann man vereinfacht den Rechner ausstellen oder ressetten oder bei level 1 wieder anfangen. Das alles geht im wahren Leben nicht. Da können wir nicht auf die Returntaste drücken, wenn wir gestorben sind. Von daher ist das RL schwieriger. Also warum geht man nicht in den Schützenverein oder vielleicht auch auf eine LAN-party, dennoch richtige Menschen zu treffen, sich mit ihnen zusammen zu raufen ist etwas völlig anderes als im TS Kontakte zu pflegen.


Will nicht wissen wie viele Leute MEHR Zeit in ihr Hobby stecken als ich.


Klassische Verdrängungsargumentation. Andere sind viel schlimmer als ich. Die trinken 10 Flaschen Wodka, ich nur 9. Die sind schlimmer. Hier sagt Wiki:


Leugnung der Abhängigkeit
Zur Abhängigkeitserkrankung gehört häufig das Leugnen der Krankheit vor sich selbst und anderen[5] [6] [7]. Es werden manchmal simple („ich trinke/rauche aus purem Genuss“), oft auch skurrile bis absurde Ausreden („Mein Arzt hat mir mehrere Liter Bier am Tag verordnet, für die Nieren“) benutzt, um das eigene, durch die Abhängigkeit dominierte Verhalten zu rechtfertigen. Dazu gehört oft auch ein Relativieren und Herunterspielen der konsumierten Menge und der Konsumhäufigkeit.



Wichtig ist das RL nicht zu vergessen, weiterhin seine Sozialen Kontakte pflegen usw. 


STellen wir uns mal folgendes Wochensetting vor.

Schule 6 Stunden am Tag. Schlafen ca. 6 STunden (weil gesund). Dann bleiben 12 Stunden für den Rest.
Und wenn dann jemand sagt er spielt 8 STunden oder nur 6 STunden, dann bleibt sehr sehr wenig Zeit.

Schließlich dauert der Weg von der Schule zur Wohnung, das Einkaufen, das Essen etc. Zeit. Also natürlich hat man soziale Kontakte, wenn man mal für einen halbe Stunde mit Menschen spricht. Aber reicht das??



Zum Abschluß: Ich arbeite in der Drogenberatung!!!! Keiner ist überhaupt jemals süchtig! Was mich zu folgendem Trinkerfall bringt. Alles versoffen. Geld, Wohnung, Frau. Und erst als er ohnmächtig (wirklich wahr) in der Gosse lag, musste er eingewiesen werden. Aber es hat dann noch Wochen gedauert, bevor er sagte, er sei wohl süchtig.


Und dennoch ist es so, nicht jeder der spielt ist süchtig, die meisten sind es nicht.

Allerdings gibt es hier einen schönen Test!

1) Einfach mal eine Woche nicht WOW spielen.
2) Dann zählen, wie oft man an WOW gedacht hat und wie die Formulierungen waren, z.B.
ach eine halbe Stunde ist doch nicht schlimm, oder ach scheiß darauf, was die anderen sagen, ich spiele jetzt aus Genuss oder meine Freunde warten auf mich ich kann sie nicht enttäsuchen.

Nehmt euch einfach mal eine Woche frei und wer weniger als 10 mal an WOW denkt, der ist wohl nicht süchtig.


Also nehmt euch frei, verliebt euch.

Mephisto


----------



## Tymion (16. März 2009)

Leider ist die Definition Killerspiele auch wieder mist.

Wenn man jetzt diese sogenannten Killerspiele verbietet ist der Welt damit auch nicht geholfen, weil 1. zu viele im Umlauf sind und 2. es zu viele durch Amokläufe vergemacht haben.
Wenn jetzt Politiker auf Counter Strike rum hacken, dann liegt das daran, dass der erste Idiot auf die Idee kam, seine Wut nicht immer nur im Spiel durch´s töten abzureagieren, sondern das auch mal im richtigen Leben zu machen. Ohne das Spielen eines solchen Spiel´s hätte er vielleicht durch agressives Fahren einen Auto Unfall gebaut oder hätte irgendwo eine Schlägerei angefangen.
In dem Sinne haben die Politiker Recht mit ihrer Kritik, aber jetzt das Spiel/die Spiele zu verbieten bringt rein gar nichts.

Oh man...man schreibt und schreibt und schreibt und merkt erst am Ende, dass man vom Thema abschweift  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich selber halte mich nicht für Süchtig (jaja verleudmung .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aus dem Grund, dass ich auch Phasen habe wo ich keine Lust auf WoW oder ähnliches habe, und einfach mal ne Woche oder 2 den Computer gar nicht erst an mache.


----------



## Frostnova (16. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> das internet ist ein von dem staat nicht zu kontrolierender anlaufpunkt für alles was der mensch braucht/nicht braucht.



sag mal, wovon träumst du nachts? von weisswürsten?


----------



## Blessworth (16. März 2009)

Tymion schrieb:


> Wenn manche das in den falschen Hals bekommen haben tut mir das Leid.
> 
> Um es nochmal bissl klarer zu Sagen, es geht hier nicht um den Amok Lauf etc.. Durch diesen Amok Lauf wurde diese Dokumentation gezeigt, durch die ich mich gefragt habe, wie andere das Wort Sucht interpretieren oder verstehen. Die Definition eines anderen Institutes hatte ich ja schon.
> Das Killerspiele verboten werden sollen ist zwar quatsch, aber das zB der erste Amok Läufer seine Idee von so einem Spiel hat, ist naheliegend. Wer den Tag 8 Stunden Pokemon spielt kommt nicht auf die Idee mit ner Pumpgun in die Schule zu laufen und "aufzuräumen" aber das nur nebenbei.


Naheliegend? Nur für den kurzsichtigen Geist. Deiner Theorie zufolge müsste der Pokemon-Spieler stundenlang auf Kugeln starren und warten, dass ein Blitze verschiessendes Monster heraussteigt (verdammt, oder ist das dieses Dragonball? Ich kenne die beiden nicht so gut...)
Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass kein geistig gesunder Mensch Probleme hat, zwischen Spielen wie "Counter Strike" und der Realität zu unterscheiden. Wenn jemand angibt, das Spiel hätte ihn zu einer Wahnsinnstat getrieben oder hätte ihn auf die Idee gebracht, dann kann man sich relativ sicher sein, dass ihm diese Aussage von einem gewieften Anwalt in den Mund gelegt wurde... "Das Spiel ist schuld, ich bin das Opfer".
Sollte dies nämlich tatsächlich der Fall sein, hätte auch jede Tom&Jerry-Folge Auslöser für seinen Amoklauf sein können.



> Das Problem mit der Definition: "Süchtig ist, wer nicht aufhören kann" ist leider ein bisschen müßig, weil jeden, der eventuell Süchtig ist, und den man darauf anspricht wird so antworten und die Gegenfrage stellen, warum er aufhören solle, ist ja noch nichts schlimmes dadurch passiert.
> Das selbe mit der Pauschalisierung: Nicht jeder der so und so lange spielt, oder so und so viel Raucht ist Süchtig. Aber ab einem bestimmten Grad sollte man sich schon Sorgen machen.
> Die Extrem Konsumenten werden aber nicht von selbst Sagen: "Coole Sache, ich versuch ma eine Woche ohne auszukommen, um zu sehen ob ich Süchtig bin".
> Alles in allem ein breit gefächertes Thema, bei dem jeder Selbst die Grenzen zieht.


Nein, "nicht aufhören wollen" ("können" ist ziemlicher Blödsinn) alleine ist KEINE Bestätigung für das Vorliegen einer Abhängigkeit. Im medizinischen Sinne müssen mehrer Faktoren zusammenspielen.

So, habe kurz in Wikipedia gestöbert und gleich die zweite Seite bestätigt meine Aussage:

Zitat Wikipedia (Abhängigkeitssyndrom)

Zur Diagnose des Abhängigkeitssyndroms müssen nach der ICD-10 mindestens drei der folgenden Kriterien während des letzten Jahres gemeinsam erfüllt gewesen sein:

Zwanghaftes Verlangen nach Konsum 
Übermaß, Nicht-mehr-aufhören-können 
Körperliche Entzugssymptome 
Benötigen immer größerer Mengen, damit Wirkung eintritt 
Großer Zeitaufwand für Beschaffung, Konsumieren und dem Sich-davon-erholen 
Fortdauernder Gebrauch der Substanz(en) wider besseres Wissen und trotz eintretender schädlicher Folgen.


----------



## dalai (16. März 2009)

Tymion schrieb:


> Dafür war ich auf einer Seite von einem Forschungs Institut, das gesagt hat, wer länger als 4 Std am Tag Computer spielt ist Süchtig, da er keine Alternativen sieht, seinen Alltag zu gestalten.



Mal ausrechnen ob 4 Stunden viel sind: Tag hat 24 Stunden, minus etwa 7-8 Schlaf, 8 Stunden Arbeit/Schule, mindestens eine Stunde verbringt man sicher mit Essen, Duschen etc., Arbeit/schulweg von bis zu einer Stunde, vielleicht noch Sport oder so. Dann hat man etwa noch 6 Stunden übrig, davon kann man 4 Stunden mit spielen "verschwenden", das ist viel, aber für mich noch lange nicht süchtig. 

Ab wann man süchtig ist kann man schwer in stunden ausdrücken, es zählt mehr ob Sachen wie Arbeit (ob in der schule oder job), Freundschaften oder ähnliches vom Medienkonsum beeinträchtigt werden.


----------



## Zonalar (17. März 2009)

NUrwegen diesem Thread bin ich jezz och wieder bis um 2 wachgeblieben... -.-

Jaja, ich weiss. Ich bin Forensüchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sollt mal den Stecker ziehn. Ich bin schon ziemlich lang vor dem Computer. Ausserdem würd mir gut tun, mal wieder was zu lernen, oder einfach Sport zu treiben.^^Wünscht mir Glück...ich hoffe ich find den Stecker noch bei meinem Kabelgewirr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Mein WoW-Acc is aktiv...aber bin mir Main lvl 74 und hab echt kein Bock mehr aufs spiel... Gilde aufgelöst, keine wirklichen Freunde dort und PvP-Server (immer und überall grober umgangston, wenn man sich nicht kennt -.-). Also bin ich nicht WoW-Süchtig^^


----------



## Vampiry (17. März 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Mal ausrechnen ob 4 Stunden viel sind: Tag hat 24 Stunden, minus etwa 7-8 Schlaf, 8 Stunden Arbeit/Schule, mindestens eine Stunde verbringt man sicher mit Essen, Duschen etc., Arbeit/schulweg von bis zu einer Stunde, vielleicht noch Sport oder so. Dann hat man etwa noch 6 Stunden übrig, davon kann man 4 Stunden mit spielen "verschwenden", das ist viel, aber für mich noch lange nicht süchtig.
> 
> Ab wann man süchtig ist kann man schwer in stunden ausdrücken, es zählt mehr ob Sachen wie Arbeit (ob in der schule oder job), Freundschaften oder ähnliches vom Medienkonsum beeinträchtigt werden.




Wenn man von Deinen verbleibenen 6 Stunden noch Einkaufen, Haushalt/Wäsche und eventuell Zeit für eigene Kinder abzieht bleibt nix mehr zum Spielen über. Wie gesagt "wenn". 

Falls man das vernachlässigt um halt "seine 4 Stunden" zuspielen ist man wohl sehr hart an der Sucht.

Das immer geschrieben wird das man mit Computerspielen seine sozialen Kontakt abbricht kann ich so nicht "unterschreiben". Ich spiele seit ungefähr 9 Jahren MMORPGs und hab mich vorher mit Shooter und Aufbaustrategie-Spielen auf Lan-Partys rumgetrieben und auch (in kleineren Rahmen) selber welcher veranstaltet. Soviele verschiedene Leute aus ganz Europa hätte ich nie im RL kennen gelernt wenn ich "nur" ins Fittness-Studio gegangen wäre. Mit viele Leute habe ich immer noch Kontakt, per Mail, Telefon und auch im RL.

Wenn es nach mephistostraum Ausführung geht bin ich süchtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht nach einem MMORPG sondern nach meiner Arbeit.
Selbst in meinen 14 Tage JahresUrlaub denke ich weit aus mehr als 10 mal an meine Arbeit. Vielleicht 10 mal am Tag? Keine Ahnung, habs nie gezählt. Vielleicht sollte ich mit Arbeiten aufhören, solange es nocht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sucht ist bei jedem anders und wer es immer mit Alkoholsucht vergleichen mag, dem empfehle ich das Buch  "ALK"  von Simon Borowiak. Das hat ein "trockener" Trinker geschrieben. Das Buch ist erschreckend wenn man sieht man Menschen anstellen um ihre Sucht zu befriedigen. Er ist gerade dabei "Nik" zuschreiben. An Nikotin hängen wohl einige, zumindest wenn man das /afk rauchen im Chat /Ts sich so ansieht.

Aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm, kostet unsere Gesundheitskassen zwar jedes Jahr Millionen aber wir verbieten lieber Killerspiele. Seid konsequent verbietet doch auch Kippen, Alc, Gummibärchen, Arbeit, Sex .....


----------



## Melih (17. März 2009)

Süchtig ist, wenn daon abhängig ist und aggresiv wird bzw so einen verlangen danach hat, das man dafür fast alles tun würde, um es zu bekommen


----------



## Natsumee (17. März 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Ich streichel öfters am tag meine Katze = Streichelsüchtig
> Ich geh bestimmt 3 mal am Tag aufs Klo = Klosüchtig
> 
> LG Paci




lol wie geil^^


----------



## Blessworth (17. März 2009)

Zum Faktor Zeit:
Die meisten unter den "normalen" Menschen sehen sich pro Tag sicher eine Folge irgendeiner Serie, die Nachrichten und einen Spielfilm im Fernsehen an - dazwischen etwas Werbung.

Serie: 45min
Nachrichten: 20min (je nach Format)
Film: 100min
Werbung: 20min

Das sind natürlich Werte, die mehr oder weniger stark variieren können, ich schätze die Beispiele jedoch als durchaus realistisch ein.
Wir haben also einen täglichen TV-Konsum von etwa 185min, da sind aber einige Faktoren noch gar nicht enthalten. Beim grossen Angebot an Sendern und Sendungen tauchen sehr oft Interessensüberschneidungen auf - sprich: wenn PRO7 um 20:15 CSI Miami sendet und dies zu meinen favorisierten Serien gehört, dann sehe ich mir um 21:50 auf RTL wohl auch noch CSI New York an. Den anschliessenden Spielfim lasse ich mir auch nicht entgehen... Ähnlich bei den Nachrichten... Andererseits kommt es schon mal vor, dass mir mal überhaupt kein Film des Abendprogramms zusagt. Also wie gesagt: ich halte einen täglichen TV-Konsum von 3-4 Stunden täglich für einen grossen Teil der Bevölkerung für durchaus realistisch (was mir durch "Beobachtungen" im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis zumindest nicht widerlegt wird).

Demzufolge müssten all diese Menschen süchtig oder stark suchtgefährdet sein... und sind wir uns ehrlich: in seinem indiviellen Bereich müsste dann so ziemlich jeder von uns in irgendeiner Weise süchtig oder stark suchtgefährdet sein...

Ich komme zu dem Schluss, dass reine Zeitangaben absolut nicht auf eine Abhängigkeit schliessen lassen und verweise auf den Wikipedia-Auszug, in welchen vom Vorhandensein von mindestens 3 von 6 Symptomen, um von Abhängigkeit sprechen zu können, die Rede ist.


----------

